# Filtro para  Aire (Electricidad Estatica)



## Elvic (Jul 15, 2007)

hola a todos otra ves

Bien he visto un tipo de filtros para aire, que funcionan mediante electricidad estática, o algo así. el objetivo es atraer las partículas suspendidas en el aire y se peguen a una placa metálica. 

bien vi el post de MaMu sobre el ionizador y creo que es algo parecido.

Pero no he conseguido información precisamente de este filtros que meciono, quiza me podria ayudar a implemantar uno. 

Un circuito capaz de generar la electricidad  estática para que atraer partículas suspendidas

gracias de antemano y por sierto alguna idea de como realizarlo.

suerT


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 15, 2007)

este es uno
http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Electrostatic/Electrostatic.htm

no es un tema muy extendido...


----------



## Elvic (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe123

Pero en la fotografía muestra un trasformador como es? o que nombre resibe ademas tiene otro componerte conectado a el que no se que sea podría ser un diodo.
supongamos que no se consigue fácilmente este trasformador podría sustituirlo por uno "normal"

Lo que pasa es que no entiendo mucho el ingles y al parecer se necesita un trasformador de 4 - 6kv
y el primario? supongo que son los de linea.


En el diagrama parece que es "sencillo" pues se refiere a un elevador de voltaje

Gracias otra ves y pues si es precisamente lo que buscaba

bueno si alguien tiene mas información bienvenida sera.

suerT


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2007)

Tambien puedes emplear un multiplicador de tension:

http://www.kronjaeger.com/hv/hv/src/mul/

Sera cuestion de agregar etapas hasta llegar al voltaje buscado


----------



## Elvic (Jul 16, 2007)

hola Fogonazo

haciendo caso a lo que me recomiendas encontré este enlace aquí mismo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about537.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

bien igual que el anterior parece fácil teóricamente amenos que este equivocado, pero creo que serian necesarias unas 40 etapas si trabajo con  110v a la entrada, bien ademas creo que los capacitores deberán ser acordes ala multiplicación de voltaje , es decir, que si he llegado a los 1000v es necesario un valor de voltaje nominal en el capacitor de 1000v ?

bien pues son 40 etapas pero al implementarlo ocuparía bastante espacio y creo ademas seria muy costoso.
gracias fogonazo

ahora pues he visto unas lamparas que producen alto voltaje para quemar los mosquitos y estas - quiero pensar -  utilizan un trasformador como los que se usan comúnmente (reductores de 110v a 12v, 18v, etc.)

y según esto, por lo que he escuchado cuentan transformador reductor pero no se de que voltaje   
auque el primario deberia ser el de  linea 110~127,
bien, según estos produce picos de voltaje arriba de los 600v no mas, es decir, que en consecuencia no me serviría un trasformado "común" pues requiere un voltaje de 6kv

En el mensaje a  tiopepe123 le preguntaba eso mismo sobre si seria posible utilizar uno así

bien entonces lo que se me ocurre es utilizar un flayback de tv de las blanco y negro pero me haría falta saber como se diseña un circuito capas de hacer que se eleve el voltaje tal y como sucede en la tv 
espero pues sus comentarios sobre cual es la mejor forma, pero sencilla   
o una bobina de automovil ? jaja 
suerT


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 16, 2007)

Con un simple mosfet y un 555 a 15khz, facil no..., ponle un divisor de tension con resistencias de unos megas (mejor algunas en seriey 1/2 Wat) para poder medir la tension y proteger un poco contra la falta de carga.

Lo que yo lei  es que no te puedes psar con la tension porque si no creas ozono y eso no interesa.
typically 4,000 to 5,000 Volts

Ademas la tension debe ser continua para que las particulas se "peguen"


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2007)

Claro con 110 VCA el llegar a 5000 o 6000 VCC son un monton de etapas, nosotros tenemos 220 VCA de la red de distribucion, entonces con unas 20 etapas llegariamos.

Si,se puede generar ozono pero teniendo cuidado con la construccion mecanica se evita, NO se deben dejar bordes con angulos vivos (Filo) o muy finos, alli se forma el efecto corona y de hay el ozono.

Saludos


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 24, 2011)

Elvic dijo:


> hola Fogonazo
> 
> haciendo caso a lo que me recomiendas encontré este enlace aquí mismo
> 
> ...



Pues un transformador que soporte los 120 v en el devanado primario y que tenga salida de VOLTAJE en KV en el secundario????    Solo se me ocurre usar un transformador de micro ondas pero quedaría bastante robusto y pesado el producto final, así que optaría por colocar diversas laminas de las que van a atrapar el polvo mas juntas, fáciles de retirar y aislar del circuito que se muestra en la pagina de Internet, para poner un circuito mas compacto con multiplicadores de voltaje.... 

Saludos !!!


----------

